# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  كيف تتصدق النساء وليس لديهن رواتب يتقاضينها!!!

## المعدن النفيس

*كيف تتصدق النساء وليس لديهن رواتب يتقاضينها!!!* 

*============================*



*كيف تتصدق النساء وهن اكثرهن ربات بيوت وليس لديهن رواتب يتقاضينها!!!*
*واذا سمعنا بفضل الصدقات ،، نتألم ونتمنى*
*،، ونقول كيف وانا مفلسة ؟؟؟*
*وفوق هذا كله أمرت معاشر النساء بالصدقة تحديدا* 
*
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
* ((* *يامعشر النساء ، تصدقن ، واكثرن الاستغفار،*
* فإني رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار)**) رواه مسلم*
*
وتزيد الحسره والخوف في أنفسهن؟؟*
*
والحل؟؟؟ بسيط*
*إن فضل الله واسع وكرمه تعالى ليس له منتهى...*
*فلم يجعل الصدقات محصوره في الاموال فقط!!!*
* بل جعل كل ابواب الخير صدقه  !!!*
*
واليك أختي هذه الأمثلة: الصدقات المتنوعه:
*
*ــ فكل تهليلة صدقة، وكل تكبيرة صدقة*
*ــ وكل تسبيحة صدقة، وكل تحميدة صدقة*
*ــ وأمرك بالمعروف صدقة ، ونهيك عن المنكر صدقة*
*
ــ ارسلي من بريدك أو هاتفك كلمة طيبة** كل يوم* 
* لكل من تعرفين فالكلمة الطيبة صدقة*

*ــ تبسمك صدقة*
*ــ ركعتين من الضحى تعدل ٣٦٠ صدقة*
*
ــ امسكي عن الشر فهو صدقة*

*ــ اميطي الأذى عن الطريق
*
*ــ القي السلام على من تلقينها من أخواتك المسلمات سواء تعرفيها أو لا*
*
ــ عملك في بيتك لك صدقة ( تنظيف .. طبخ ...)*
*ــ اطعمي خادمتك ما تطعمين نفسك فهو صدقة*
*ــ اطعمي طيرا أو دابة او انسان فهو لك صدقة*
*ــ اكرمي ضيوفك فهو صدقة*
*ــ ابذلي العون والمساعدة البدنية او المعنوية فهو لك صدقة*
*ــ اطلبي العلم وعلميه وانشريه فهو صدقة ،،*
*بأي طريقه ( السماع او القراءة او الكتابة ) حسب استطاعتك*
*ــ شربة من الماء تسقيها للظمآن صدقة*

*
قاعده مهمه : الإخلاص واحتساب الثواب أهم شيء*
*والاقربون اولى بالمعروف ( والديك وأهلك ) هم الأولى ثم الأقرب فالأقرب*
*وتذكري بأن الصدقة تطفئ الخطيئة كما تطفئ الماء النار..*


**

منقوول

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## الساحرة

البعض يجادل في ان الحديث دليل على ان المرأه ترتكب المعاصي اكثر من الرجل 
لكن الواقع ان النساء طبيعي جدا يكونون اكثر اهل النار ، لأن الحريم في الدنيا عددهم اكثر من ضعف الرجال

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

غاليتي المعدن النفيس. .
جزيتي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنه. .ع مجهودج. .ونفع الله بك بنات المسلمين. .
 :31:

----------


## ام عنوده

شكرا و 
جزيتي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنه. .ع مجهودج. .ونفع الله بك بنات المسلمين. .

----------


## أم عذور

بارك الله فيج أختي المعدن النفيس

----------


## mono22

بارك الله فيك يا أختي المعدن النفيس وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
والله يكثر من أمثالك

----------


## سمسمة نور

موضوع روعة بارك الله فيك

----------


## ��@ سوما@��

مشكورة حبيبتي والله موضوع يستحق الرفع 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ام راشد وسعيد



----------


## المعدن النفيس

> البعض يجادل في ان الحديث دليل على ان المرأه ترتكب المعاصي اكثر من الرجل 
> لكن الواقع ان النساء طبيعي جدا يكونون اكثر اهل النار ، لأن الحريم في الدنيا عددهم اكثر من ضعف الرجال



أختي ليس لأن عددهن أكثر من الرجال 
اقرأي هذا الموضوع وتعرفي لماذا ؟؟ّّ!!


*لماذا النساء في النار أكثر من الرجال ؟*

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> غاليتي المعدن النفيس. .
> جزيتي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنه. .ع مجهودج. .ونفع الله بك بنات المسلمين. .


آمين ولج بالمثل يالغلا
يزاج الله خيرا لجميل مرورج ودعواتج الطيبة

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> شكرا و 
> جزيتي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنه. .ع مجهودج. .ونفع الله بك بنات المسلمين. .


آمين ولج بالمثل
يزاج الله خيرا

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> بارك الله فيج أختي المعدن النفيس


وفيج بارك الله أختي
يزاج الله خيرا لطيب مرورج

----------


## azaf2000

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## lumafouad

تسلم إيدك يارب 
حلو الموضوع
اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك 
و لا تجعلنا يا مولانا عن ذكرك من الغافلين

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

:SubhanAllah: 

 :AlhamduleAllah: 

 :Laalahalaallah: 

 :Anotherone: 

 :Rasool1:

----------


## hamoudmam

يزاج الله خير عالطرح القيم

----------


## وردية الخد

الله يجزيكي ألف خير و في ميزان حسناتك يا رب

----------


## أم زمرده

اللهم فرج كروبنا، يسر حسابنا، يمن كتابنا .. اللهم انظر إلينا بعين الرضا والرحمة فلا نشقى وأنت رجاؤنا

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> بارك الله فيك يا أختي المعدن النفيس وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> والله يكثر من أمثالك


وفيج بارك الله أختي
آمين ولج بالمثل
يزاج الله خيرا لمرورج ودعواتج الطيبة

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> موضوع روعة بارك الله فيك


يزاج الله خيرا وبارك فيج
شكرا لمرورج أختي

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> مشكورة حبيبتي والله موضوع يستحق الرفع 
> 
> لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


العفو 
شكرا لمرورج أختي رفع الله قدرج
الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## فراشه بووظبي

الله يعطيك العافيه

سبحان الله وبحمده. سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

مواضيعك اجمل تذكير لنا جزيت خيرا

----------


## حكاية روووح

جميل لا حرمك أجر النقل

----------


## وردية الخد

جزاكي الخير

----------


## بقايا طفلة

جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## ذات-النطاقين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع اكثر من رائع
جزاكِ الله كل خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

يزاكن الله خيرا أخواتي على جميل مروركن ودعواتكن الطيبة
الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## مهرة القصر

جٌزيتِ الفِردَوس الأعلى مِنْ الجَنّه ♥` 

- سُبْحَان الله وَبِحَمْده 
- سُبْحَان الله الْعَظِيْم

----------


## زين 84

بارك الله فيك
واثابك ونفع فيك

----------


## الجنة طموحي

جزاك الله خير اختي

----------

